# Visualizador numérico de 4 dígitos



## Primeriza (Nov 2, 2009)

Buenas...
Tengo un pequeño problema tengo que entregar un ejercicio para el ciclo formativo de grado superior que cuenta para nota donde tengo que diseñar un circuito con un visualizador numérico de 4 dígito, realizado con dispays de 7 segmentos de ánodo común y decodificadores BCD a 7 segmentos del tipo 74LS47 donde los ceros de la izquierda no se deben ver, como por ejemplo el numero 672 debe de ser así y no 0672 o si solo marca un 0 se debe ver uno y no cuatro.
El problema es que el profe esplico los decodificadores en siete minutos y no me entere de nada... si alguien prodria ayudar... se lo agradecería mucho


----------



## aguevara (Nov 2, 2009)

Si no te enteraste de nada es porque no ponias atensión, por ende me parece justo precio una mala nota en tu clase, para que la proxima estes mas atento.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 2, 2009)

> Si no te enteraste de nada es porque no ponias atensión


a mi tambien, me pareceria justo, pero porque todos merecemos una segunda oportunidad creo que lo mejor seria darte una pista....
Ver el archivo adjunto 11952

Pin 4....
saludos


----------



## cerebroo (Nov 2, 2009)

Hola, cuando lleve estos integrados 7447, y el tema de supresion de ceros...Es solo una conexion en cascada con los pines Blank Output/input, esos dos pines, al ser conectados, en cascada, con los 4 que usarás(la verdad no recuerdo como), hacian que se suprimiera el cero (sin valor) de la parte izquierda.
Indaga mas sobre esos pines, y veras que es sencillo.
Si encunetro mis apuntes posteo otra vez.

Saludos.
Cerebro


----------



## Primeriza (Nov 2, 2009)

gracias cerebroo buscare por ay.

y si no me entere no fue xk no puse atención, xk atenta estava, si no xk es imposible k le expliques a una persona que no a visto esto en su vida como funciona en diez minutos... pero bueno no quiero entrar en discusiones.


----------



## cerebroo (Nov 2, 2009)

Dale, si te sale, nos avisas. 

Saludos.
Cerebro


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 2, 2009)

Es simple... el 7447 tiene una entrada de blank input.. cuando la colocas a tierra el display se apaga, asi que lo que tienes que hacer es detectar el cero usando compuertas y activar esa entrada para que se apague el display...


----------



## Primeriza (Nov 2, 2009)

Merci chico3001, aver si me sale.
ya avisare con el resultado!


----------



## Primeriza (Nov 2, 2009)

BUAH... tengo un pequeño problemilla... e conseguido que los displays se enciendan pero ya esta... no se donde conectar los lamp test input ni los blanking input/output... me toy deprimiendo!!! necesito ayuda!


----------



## lubeck (Nov 2, 2009)

Oye primeriza y si checas ficha tecnica no te sera mas facil....
En la tabla de funciones dice como deben estar los estado....
Saludos...

Primeriza:
Los lamp test es solo para verificar que los leds del display esten funcionando, si los pones a masa se prenden todos, asi que este debe ir conectado a vc, o no conectarlo
el en primer 7447 debes conectar el rbi a masa, el bi/rbo lo debes conectar con el siguiente 7447 rbi y el bi/Rbo con el siguiente 7447 rbi  y asi sucesivamente, si fui claro?

ah... el rbi el lo mismo que blank input y bi/rbo es igual a blank output
Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Nov 3, 2009)

algo que se me paso si no es demasiado tarde es que al primero me refiro que es el de izquierda a derecha....
saludos


----------



## Primeriza (Nov 3, 2009)

y con el último Bi/rbo que hago?

me refiero que si lo conecto a corriente o a masa


----------



## lubeck (Nov 3, 2009)

no se concecta a nada ...  
saludos...

de echo si quiere que la cuenta empice con cero tampoco le conectas el rbi....

digo... por logica el penultimo rbo se queda sin conectar....

P.D. y disculpa si no intente ayudarte desde el principio uno nunca sabe las razones reales... solo suposiciones....


----------



## Primeriza (Nov 3, 2009)

pensaba k iva para mejor pero me e dado cuenta de que no  las entradas las e intentado conectar a un generador de palabras (word bench, que es un programa de simulación) y nada lo unico que consigo es k se encienda pero no cuenta


----------



## lubeck (Nov 3, 2009)

No entiendo...
Quieres que cuente o solo el display de numeros...
si quieres que cuente en automatico debes usar el 74190 y un oscilador o pulsador... ¿eso es lo que quieres?

Mira este es el simulado de un contador....


----------



## Primeriza (Nov 3, 2009)

si, la puerta 74190 la conozco pero lo del oscilador o pulsador lo e intendado poner con un interruptor pero asi no me funciona


----------



## lubeck (Nov 3, 2009)

Quieres que suba este simulador para que lo analices esta muy facil de usar.... en este si funciona...+


----------



## Primeriza (Nov 3, 2009)

pero ni mirando su datasheet se como conectarlo

yo uso el word bench y la verda k dificil de usar no es pero creo k le faltan cosas, los codif y decod no salen como el simbolo logico sino como una cajita con patas


----------



## lubeck (Nov 3, 2009)

Desconozco el word bench, ojala y alguien lo sepa usar y te eche la mano.... para mi en cuestiones de los ttl uso este pequeño pero poderoso programita...


----------



## Primeriza (Nov 3, 2009)

pero k programa es xk a mi no me sale?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 3, 2009)

Deja te paso el link....

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-bidirecional-com-74ls76-25950/

Ve el mensaje 5 hay dos archivos descargalos y seguimos....


----------



## Primeriza (Nov 3, 2009)

he seguido el dibujo que me has adjuntado antes y solo me queda por poner el pulsador que supongo que se pondra donde la corriente no se... no ay ninguna puerta que funcione como pulsador?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 3, 2009)

lo pongo completo....
en este ejemplo utiliza un oscilador de 10hz pero se puede sustituir con un pulsador que vaya a vc... aver si soy claro....

Donde esta conectado el boton #1 es para el stop o paro, el #6 es para ascndente o descendente, y el #8 es para ponerle o quitarle los ceros a la izquierda...



> no ay ninguna puerta que funcione como pulsador?


que yo sepa no como pulsador automatico o sea un oscilador se utiliza el 555
... oye para ver en 7 minutos todo un contador se me hace muy poco ¿no?


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 3, 2009)

Hola.

He probado este circuito en el Livewire, y hace lo siguiente, no muestra los ceros que estás a la izquierda del número.

Espero que te sirva.
Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Primeriza (Nov 3, 2009)

elaficionado, me e calcado el dibujo y a mi no me funciona


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 3, 2009)

Hola.
Si tienes el Livewire te publico el archivo en que hice en ese simulador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Primeriza (Nov 3, 2009)

me lo e descargado para poder hacerlo y sale en ingles y me a costado encontrar todo pero lo he podido hacer y nada no funciona


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 3, 2009)

Hola.

Aquí tienes el archivo, está comprimido en el archivo ZIP.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Primeriza (Nov 3, 2009)

no se me abre el archivo


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 3, 2009)

Hola.
Usa el Google o cualquier otro buscador de internet y pone --- winzip --
lo descargas, lo instalas y podrás desmpaquetar el archivo.
Si tienes winrar también lo desempaca.

Chao.
elaficionado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Primeriza (Nov 3, 2009)

vale ya lo e podido abrir gracias... aunk kuando el profe me diga k se lo explique me voy a quedar en blanco pero bueno...

Merci por todo a todos de verda me habeis servido de gran ayuda!!! (K)


----------



## lubeck (Nov 3, 2009)

Algo anda mal y no me lo tomes a mal pero hice en proteus ambos circuitos(el mio y el de elaficionado) y ambos van bien....
Me parece que obtenerlo todo con el minimo esfuerzo te ayudara por ahora pero ¿despues?


----------



## Primeriza (Nov 4, 2009)

Pues será muy fácil, sinceridad no me falta así que le diré al profesor por toda la cara como he tenido que conseguir el circuito y que la próxima vez antes de meterse a la aventura que explique un poquito más las cosas que después las notas van como van...

No me gusta tener las cosas hechas me gusta hacerlas yo y entenderlas... pero en tan poco tiempo y sin saber nada no se que otra solución se me podría haber ocurrido... pero bueno.

Gracias!


----------



## lubeck (Nov 4, 2009)

Mi mejor deseo es que tte vaya bien en futuro y da tu mejor esfuerzo....
Suerte....
Saludos....


----------



## Primeriza (Nov 4, 2009)

Me han dado de plazo hasta el viernes, he hecho un circuito en el cual no necesito puertas 74192 (contadores) pero cuando se supone que tiene k poner 100 solo me sale el 0 último y excepto ese no se me ve ningun 0 más no se como colgaros el circuito aqui alguien tiene idea?

bueno creo k lo e conseguido si alguien me puede decir lo k no funciona se lo agradeceria muxo... se supone que el numero k se esta visualizando es 100 no 0 y los leds estan puestos para comprobar el funcionamiento de las puertas logicas

vale ahora si que se a subido, no me deja subir el programa xk es muy grande, os lo podeis bajar poniendo en el google (wordbench en taringa) es una pagina que descarga gratis sin tiempo de caducidad muy buena


----------



## lubeck (Nov 4, 2009)

SAludos primeriza...
Estoy intentando bajar el programa y solo que no es wordbench es workbench....
Lo voy a analizar y si alguien te tiene una respuesta antes que mejor....
Saludos


----------



## Primeriza (Nov 4, 2009)

merci lubeck, espero respuestas


----------



## lubeck (Nov 5, 2009)

Ya le intente por todos lados con el workbench y no solo son los 100 sino todo los multiplos de 100(100,200,300...900)...
Mira yo resumo que si lo logras con workbench no solo te daria la maxima calificacion sino que te postularia al novell, ese simulador no funciona!!!!!
no se si tiene que ser ese o ¿puedes cambiar a otro?
busque en el google y no solo tu has tenido ese problema, alguien mas lo ha intentado y al parecer sin exito....
segun la ficha tecnica del 7447 en las notas dice que pueden no estar conectados y en el workbench no funciona si no lo conectas ademas que es de salida no de entrada(el rbo)....
Saludos....


----------



## lubeck (Nov 5, 2009)

Este seria el diagrama correcto si funcionara el unworkbench, obvio no funciona...
Saludos,,,


----------



## Primeriza (Nov 9, 2009)

lo conseguí al final sacando de un lao de otro y de las pistas del profe mirar
Muchas gracias a todos de verdad!!!


----------



## lubeck (Nov 9, 2009)

Felicidades, vi el esquema y si... parece funcionar.....

 A mi de todos modo me queda la duda de que si en la realidad, o sea armar ese circuito, podria funcionar.... ojo... no digo que no funcione..... para mi gusto el rbo se pone en corto a vcc, algo anda mal.... sabes la razon de porque el rbo se conecta ahi... y porque el circuito que te propuse en proteus si funciona y en unworkbench no...

De cualquier manera te postulo al novel y te doy la maxima calificacion... 

Saludos....


----------



## Primeriza (Nov 16, 2009)

perdon por no contestar antes pero he estado enferma. el problema es que la tabla de la verdad del codificador en el Workbench es erronea


----------



## lubeck (Nov 16, 2009)

Y se puede modificar? o viene asi desde su programacion?
que calificacion te dieron? si te dieron el novell?
Saludos y que te mejores.....


----------



## Primeriza (Nov 16, 2009)

tengo un 3 sobre 3 osea k bien bien jajaja
y no no se puede cambiar viene asi desde k lo programaron hasta al profe le costo un poco saber lo que pasaba... jajaja


----------



## lubeck (Nov 16, 2009)

Me da gusto que hayas obtenido una buena calificacion... y echale ganas....
En cuanto a lo del profe suguierele minimo el livewire o proteus, esos casi no dan problemas... saludos...


----------



## Primeriza (Nov 16, 2009)

el aveces usa el multisim pero dice k el workbench es mucho mas visual


----------



## lubeck (Nov 16, 2009)

si.... lo que vi es que es muy sencillo de usar el por ahora nombrado unworkbench, y la verdad el multisim no lo he visto... ya me acomode con proteus y livewire... proteus por su variedad de circuitos, pero es un poco complejo... y livewire por su sencillez... tambien vi circuitmaker y otros pero no me agradaron (es mi opinion personal en realidad no se cual sea mejor o peor)...
saludos...


----------



## Primeriza (Nov 17, 2009)

yo tampoco pueo discutir cual es mejor o peor solo se k el workbench tiene unos problemas enormes pero bueno es el que usa nuestro profesor si el lo hace mal nosotros tambien jajaja


----------



## lubeck (Nov 17, 2009)

pues eso si...ni que decir...
suerte.... cuidatate...y espero que sigas recuperandote de salud....
 saludos...


----------

